# Fuente regulable de 12-18V  con LM338



## dmuschietti (Feb 15, 2013)

He montado una fuente regulable de 8-18V 4 A. Con un LM338 con protección contra corto y funciona muy bien pero tengo un problema con la lectura del voltaje, le he puesto un voltímetro  con fuente independiente y la lectura es variable.
La fuente controla un motor de 14.8VDC 100mA sin carga y 180mA con carga, también puede llegar a controlar algunos de más carga máximo 700mA, como el voltaje que recibe en definitiva el motor va variando muy rápidamente por una resistencia variable de 35ohm y además intervienen unos diodos que bajan aún más el voltaje en lapsos muy cortos de tiempo (100 a 300ms) con una frecuencia de 2 seg. , el voltímetro no se mantiene constante en el valor de la tensión de salida seleccionada y varía en función de las bajadas y subidas de voltaje que recibe el motor.
El esquema adjunto esta modificado en la fuente real, ya que el ajuste de tensión lo hago con dos conmutadores rotativos de 12 posiciones con resistencias en serie, uno hace los incrementos de 1 voltio y el otro los incrementos de 0.1 voltio.
Por favor solicito si alguien me puede ayudar a resolver este tema, por supuesto que tengo una referencia del voltaje en cada conmutador pero es mucho rápido hacer una lectura digital en el voltímetro mientras ajustas el conmutador que mirar en qué posición está el pomo del regulador.
Soy un  novato en electrónica , que lo poco que aprendí es a base de pruebas y errores y consultas por internet y gracias a este elemental pero para mí muy práctico y suficiente simulador el LiveWire, digo esto porque si alguien puede aportar alguna mejora o indicarme si hay algún error (aunque así funciona bien) lo agradecería muchísimo.
Gracias a todos.
Saludos.


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 17, 2013)

Mira este link http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/3/3/LM338K.shtml y fíjate que componentes te faltan.


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 17, 2013)

Mira hice tu circuito con un programa llamado proteus..
Pero toma en cuenta que lo hice negativo porque no tiene el LM338,solo tiene el LM337 que es negativo,pero la configuración funciona igual,solo fíjate en los componentes alrededor del LM338 tuyo...El condensador C4 yo lo puse de 4700uF por error,en realidad va uno de 1uF. Ojo en mis fuente suelo colocar de mas capacidad que 1uF,pero queda a cuenta del consumidor......Otra cosa,yo no sé para que esta D1,pero como no quise cambiarlo te lo deje así.




Sabes que me di cuenta ahora el BC558 esta al revés,por eso no funcionaba bien


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2013)

¿ Que función cumple Q2 ?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 17, 2013)

Hola.

El livewire no tiene el regulador LM338.
Q2 está mal conectado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 18, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El livewire no tiene el regulador LM338.
> Q2 está mal conectado.
> ...




Buenos días.
Según el Post#3 se trata de un Regulador Negativo por lo que, aparentemente, tiene que funcionar correctamente.

Sal U2


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 18, 2013)

Hola.

El LM338 es un regulador de voltaje variable positivo, muy similar al LM317 ó LM350.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dmuschietti (Feb 18, 2013)

Gracias por las respuestas , como mencione en mi post soy un novato y el circuito lo diseñe tomando diseños de varios que encontré en internet, y tengo una limitada idea de la función de algunos componentes.

*Como dije la fuente funciona bien*, quizás he dibujado mal el circuito, recordar que como el livewire no tiene el LM338 hice un circuito distinto para simularlo, voy a revisar otra vez el circuito montado y tomar en cuenta vuestras recomendaciones, revisare Q2 que creo esta demás.

Con respecto al comentario del post#3 el D1 en mi circuito o en el del post no se bien que función cumple como dije antes he copiado de otros diseños de internet.

Mi consulta es como poder lograr que el voltimetro me de la lectura fija de la tensión que entrega el regulador y no una lectura fluctuante según  la recibe el motor ya sea por perdidas de contacto o la resistencia variable que controla en definitiva la tensión que le llega al motor.

Nuevamente les doy las gracias a todos y espero poder continuar con vuestra colaboración.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2013)

dmuschietti dijo:


> . . .Mi consulta es como poder lograr que el voltimetro me de la lectura fija de la tensión que entrega el regulador y no una lectura fluctuante según  la recibe el motor ya sea por perdidas de contacto o la resistencia variable que controla en definitiva la tensión que le llega al motor. . . .



Si mides la tensión de salida de la fuente con un multímetro y bajo carga , ¿ Es estable ?


----------



## dmuschietti (Feb 18, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si mides la tensión de salida de la fuente con un multímetro y bajo carga , ¿ Es estable ?



No es estable , tiene la misma lectura que el voltimetro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2013)

dmuschietti dijo:


> No es estable , tiene la misma lectura que el voltimetro.



Desconecta los transistores BC548 y BC558 y prueba.


----------



## ALE777 (Feb 18, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que función cumple Q2 ?


Segun creo, Q2 cumple la funcion de proteccion contra corto circuitos, en el post "Fuente Ajustable 1.2v a 30v 3 Amp Con Proteccion Anticortos (Led y Buzzer)" hay un circuito muy similar sobre una fuente con LM317 y transistor de potencia MJ15016, en este otro SITIO se muestra el circuito basico (sin proteccion contra cortos).
Lo que dice El aficionado es probable, el transistor de proteccion esta al reves, el colector debe ir a la base del transistor de potencia para saturarlo cuando la corriente sea tan alta que peligre la vida del transistor, en el mismo post, en #*11* El aficionado hace un muy buen aporte con las formulas para calcular la resistencia de Corto circuito (Rsc), y una resistencia muy importante, la resistencia limitadora de corriente que hace que la fuente trabaje en dos etapas: Por debajo de una corriente elegida, solo trabaja el regulador, mientras que el transistor de potencia esta inactivo, cuando la corriente supera ese valor, el transistor de potencia comienza a trabajar, aportando la corriente extra, resultando que la corriente que sale por la fuente es la suma de Ireg + Itr.
Yo quiero armarme una fuente con esta configuracion, me consegui un transformador 220V / 24V 250VA, y pienso usar un LM350 (3A max) y como transistor de potencia un TIP36c (100V 25A)...
En el post _#*22*_ hice algunas preguntas, que las repito:


Que valor de "β" uso en la ecuacion para el TIP36c??? Uso el hfe de la hoja de datos??? pero ahi muestran distintos valores, segun la corriente, entonces, uso un promedio???En la hoja  de datos se dice que "El TIP 36c es un transistor PNP de Vceo = -100V,   Ic = -25A, Vbe(on) = -2V con Ic = -15A  y  una Vbe(on) = -4V para  -25A."...o sea que en este caso la tension Vbe minima NO ES de 0,7 -  0,8V, como en los demas transistores??? o SI puedo usar 0,8V en los  calculos de Rsc???


El  valor de la corriente de corto circuito (Isc) debe ser UN POCO superior  a la maxima permitida por la fuente? en este caso, como use un trafo de  24V 250VA, si asumimos perdidas por un 15% (o lo que es lo mismo  rendimiento del 85%) obtendriamos unos 250 x 0,85 ≈ 212 VA, a 24VCA  entregaria unos 8A maximo? (corrijanme si no esta bien este  razonamiento...)
Entonces tomando 10A como Isc esta bien???
Y la Iomax debe ser 8A???
Y en mi caso, Ireg max es 2,5A???

Desde ya, les agradezco toda la atencion y paciencia que todos los  moderadores ponen dia a dia para ayudarnos a "nosotros", los que  "rompemos los componentes" con tantas preguntas...


----------



## dmuschietti (Feb 18, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Desconecta los transistores BC548 y BC558 y prueba.



Gracias, lo probaré, quizás tarde unos días, hasta que vaya a mi nave, donde tengo montado todo el tinglado.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2013)

ALE777 dijo:


> Segun creo, Q2 cumple la funcion de proteccion contra corto circuitos, en el post . . .



La consulta era para ver si se daban cuanta que estaba invertido. , gracias.


----------



## ALE777 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nunca dude de tu sapiencia, estimado Fogonazo, aunque no estamos obligados a saber de todo...para eso estan estos foros, para APRENDER, y COMPARTIR...si me podes ayudar con mis preguntas, como siempre, te lo voy a agradecer!!!


----------



## miguelus (Feb 18, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El LM338 es un regulador de voltaje variable positivo, muy similar al LM317 ó LM350.
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes.

Estoy de acuerdo en que el LM338 es un regulador Positivo, pero el hilo trata de un Regulador NEGATIVO LM337, ver Post #3

Sal U2


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 18, 2013)

Hola.

Así de conecta el LM338, LM350, LM317

 


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ALE777 (Feb 18, 2013)

Muy bueno tu dibujo, El aficionado!!! segun los experimentados, siempre aconsejan usar la resistencia fija del regulador de 270 Ohms, y el potenciometro de 5K...
Ya que pude instalar el Multisim 11, voy a hacer el circuito con LM350, a ver como funciona, con el transistor TIP36c y la proteccion anticortos, si alguien sabe las respuestas a mis preguntas, desde ya muy agradecido...


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 18, 2013)

Hola.

Con el LM350, LM338 se usa 120 ohimios (ver la hoja de datos), con el LM317 se usa 240 ohmio.
Tanto en el LM350, LM338, la resistencia puede ser menor que 120 ohmios, de manera similar con el LM317, la resistencia puede ser menor que 240 ohmios.
Acerca del potenciómetro, éste se calcula según el voltaje máximo de salida. Ya que los potenciómetros tienen valores normales 
1k, 1.5k, 2k 2.2k 3.3k, 4.7, 5k, 6.8k (y sus múltiplos), 250K 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 18, 2013)

[B dijo:
			
		

> tinchusbest[/B];771656]Mira hice tu circuito con un programa llamado proteus..
> Pero toma en cuenta que lo hice negativo porque no tiene el LM338,solo tiene el LM337 que es negativo,pero la configuración funciona igual,solo fíjate en los componentes alrededor del LM338 tuyo...El condensador C4 yo lo puse de 4700uF por error,en realidad va uno de 1uF. Ojo en mis fuente suelo colocar de mas capacidad que 1uF,pero queda a cuenta del consumidor......Otra cosa,yo no sé para que esta D1,pero como no quise cambiarlo te lo deje así.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 88066
> ...


 
Me olvide de aclarar que el bc558 es en el LM338,pero en este caso es el bc548 en el lm337,sorry por el error;pero una cosa no puedo entender,es si la resistencia de 10ohm no va entre el colector del bc548 y la entrada IN del LM337


----------



## ALE777 (Feb 18, 2013)

traduccion de la hoja de datos del LM117 / 317: "_El  LM117 es capaz de proporcionar la regulación de carga sumamente buena  pero unas precauciones son necesarias para obtener el funcionamiento  máximo.El juego de resistencias conectadas entre el terminal "Ajuste" y el terminal de Salida, (Carcasa), (usualmente 240 Ω) deberia estar soldada mas bien lo mas cerca del regulador que de la carga. Esto elimina caidas de tension por estar en serie con la tension de referencia. Por ejemplo, un regulador a 15V con una resistencia de 0,05 Ω entre el regulador y la carga, tendrá una regulación de carga debido a la resistencia de línea de 0,05 Ω x IL. Si el resistor de ajuste es conectado cerca de la carga, la resistencia efectiva de linea sera de     0.05Ω (1 + R2/R1), o, en este caso, 11,5 veces peor"

_Traduje esto por si alguien no lo sabia...en todas las fuentes que arme solde DIRECTAMENTE la resistencia (240 Ω) sobre los terminales del LM3XX...me parecio importante recordarlo...

El aficionado: en las hojas de datos se sugiere ese valor de resistencia, pero no me preguntes porque, pero los tecnicos que conoci usaban 270Ω...

Hice una hoja Excel con la formula de la hoja de datos (inclui la corriente de ajuste) con distintos valores de resistencias, el efecto parece ser que la pendiente es mas pronunciada con menos resistencia, o sea: la regulacion es mas "sensible" a medida que reducimos la resistencia (la tension sube "mas rapido" a medida que movemos el potenciometro)...

Les dejo la hoja de datos del LM317 y la hoja Excel...

                                               Saludos...


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 18, 2013)

Hola.

Muchos técnicos desconocen el idioma Inglés, por lo tanto, no han leído las hojas de datos (que están en Inglés la mayoría de ellos). Los técnicos ven 240 ormios, y ponen 270 como reemplazo (mejor es usar 220 ohmios como reemplazo).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Mira esto: Ver el archivo adjunto 63926


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 19, 2013)

dmuschietti dijo:


> Mi consulta es como poder lograr que el voltímetro me de la lectura fija de la tensión que entrega el regulador y no una lectura fluctuante según  la recibe el motor ya sea por perdidas de contacto o la resistencia variable que controla en definitiva la tensión que le llega al motor.


1º ¿De donde sacaste la alimentación de voltímetro,si es digital me refiero?
2º Si hiciste una fuente variable y le pusiste una potenciómetro para regular la velocidad del motor,no era mejor 2 (dos) lm317,uno regulando la tension y uno regulando la corriente.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 19, 2013)

Hola.

Así se parece más al de la hoja de datos:



Hoja de datos

Ver el archivo adjunto 34981

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## dmuschietti (Feb 21, 2013)

The Master dijo:


> 1º ¿De donde sacaste la alimentación de voltímetro,si es digital me refiero?
> 2º Si hiciste una fuente variable y le pusiste una potenciómetro para regular la velocidad del motor,no era mejor 2 (dos) lm317,uno regulando la tension y uno regulando la corriente.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 22, 2013)

dmuschietti dijo:


> Las tres fuentes que he construido como dije antes funcionan bien , regulan de 8 a 18V , no calientan, la protección contra cortos va bien luego de algunos ajustes, pero el problema que tengo es que la lectura del voltimetro es fluctuante bajo carga ya que la misma es variable por varios motivos, por perdidas de contacto por las propias características de conducción eléctrica de toda la pista , contactos por escobillas, irregularidades del suelo, mal contacto entre tramos etc,etc, ademas del mando de control que es con resistencias  que pueden ser de 35 ohm hasta  55 ohm.
> Y necesito que la lectura quede fija en el voltaje seleccionado ya que tengo un ajuste fino de décima en décima para emparejar la velocidad de los coches, no todos van igual de rápido, este ajuste lo debo realizar cada tantas vueltas de carrera  y siempre en carrera pero si la lectura es fluctuante pierdo la referencia de si debo subir o bajar 1,2,o 3 décimas o mas.



DMUSCHIETTI,a ver si entendí,el voltímetro digital no te da una lectura fija ya que estas variables que mencionas alteran la lectura del voltímetro;tenemos que ver que hacer para aislar este voltímetro de lo que es alimentado.
1º Prueba colocando un diodo en serie con la carga,así aíslas la carga del voltimetro;la única desventaja es que la tensión marcada por el voltimetro seria mayor que la que llega a la carga.
2º Proba colocando un capacitor desde al pista metálica a masa o negativo para enviar cualquier tensión que moleste la lectura.Si tenes una fuente simétrica debes colocar un capacitor a cada pista y enviarlos a masa o 0V.Si podes también coloca un capacitor entre la entrada de tensión al  jostick y masa o 0V,según la fuente 
3º Podes colocar las fuentes cerca de la pista,si podes hacerlo evitarías muchas molestias
4º Ciertamente creo que aunque pasen estas cosas,el voltimetro no deberia tener ese problema,pero es menester aislar el voltimetro de la carga.
Creo que lo mejor es mandar la carga a masa a traves de un capacitor electrolítico, otro de 0.01uF y otro en 200 picos faradios.
Tu problema es parecido al que tienen los musicos con las fuentes de los pedales pedales.
Si vas a poner los capacitores deben estar cerca.
Me da la impresión que todo este genera una corriente alterna parásita que llega al voltimetro.
Sabes que podrías probar con una bobina en serie con la carga,en lugar del diodo;esta bobina no permitiría el paso de cualquier corriente parásita hacia la fuente.
Ojo,después de la bobina coloca un capacitor electrolítico para equiparar la pérdida que hay cuando la tensión pasa a través de la bobina,trata de que sea grande.
No olvides,si podes,de que el cable que alimenta las pistas sean cortos desde la fuente,pero si ni podes coloca los capacitores.


----------



## Ramoncin1 (Feb 24, 2013)

The Master y elaficionado habeis puesto el esquema de la doble regulacion, ya he visto que viene del datasheet de Motorola, no asi en los que tenia guardados de otros fabricantes. Tengo varias preguntas al respecto por si alguien tiene la amabilidad de contestarme.

Primero decir que el asunto de regulación de intensidad a la par que regulador de tensión siempre ha sido un quebradero de cabeza para mi, he construido varias fuentes con LM338 y bien sea porque soy aficionado, porque algun integrado era trucho o yo que se , nunca he conseguido hacer estas dos regulaciones. Al final el regulador de intensidad no hace otra cosa que acomodar el voltaje, por tanto y en la practica  siempre me he encontrado con dos reguladores de voltaje en la misma fuente y que se estorbaban entre si. La pregunta sería ¿como funciona este circuito y si se pueden regular ambas p. ejemplo máxima intensidad con mínimo voltaje o viceversa?. En definitiva puedo seleccionar pares de corriente - tensión a voluntad?

Respecto a ese mismo circuito:
En uno he visto un zener de 1,2 V y en otro dos diodos en serie supongo que para la misma función. El objetivo es meter una tensión negativa en el "adj" para que el regulador establezca 0 V en la salida?. ¿Esa es su unica función o hay algo mas?
¿que pinta la tension negativa de 10V? es solo para el punto anterior o tiene que ver algo con amplificar la corriente y los FET ?
¿donde va la positiva de ese segundo generador ? ¿a masa de la principal o a ningun sitio?

Gracias y espero no haber interferido en la linea principal de este hilo.


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 24, 2013)

Ramoncin1 dijo:


> The Master y elaficionado habeis puesto el esquema de la doble regulacion, ya he visto que viene del datasheet de Motorola, no así en los que tenia guardados de otros fabricantes. Tengo varias preguntas al respecto por si alguien tiene la amabilidad de contestarme.
> 
> Primero decir que el asunto de regulación de intensidad a la par que regulador de tensión siempre ha sido un quebradero de cabeza para mi, he construido varias fuentes con LM338 y bien sea porque soy aficionado, porque algún integrado era trucho o yo que se , nunca he conseguido hacer estas dos regulaciones. Al final el regulador de intensidad no hace otra cosa que acomodar el voltaje, por tanto y en la practica  siempre me he encontrado con dos reguladores de voltaje en la misma fuente y que se estorbaban entre si. La pregunta sería ¿como funciona este circuito y si se pueden regular ambas,por ejemplo,máxima intensidad con mínimo voltaje o viceversa?. En definitiva puedo seleccionar pares de corriente - tensión a voluntad?
> 
> ...


Mira soy hobbista de la electrónica, así que solo te puede dar una lección de eso un moderador,pero en un programa llamado proteus el circuito funciono,lo hice funcionar con un led,ya que el colega necesita solo hasta 40mA.
Lo único que yo se es que los JFET dejan pasar tensión entre el drenador o drain y la fuente o source por medio de una tensión aplicada a la puerta o gate.La tensión negativa que pone aqui hace que el LM317 lea esa tensión y allí llegamos al cero.Algunos colegas necesitan que su fuente llegue a 0V,es por eso que no es tanto lío como indicas,sino una necesidad.EL segundo generador que da los 10V lo sacas de una fuente externa,y como al JFET va al tensión negativa,la positiva de esta tensión se coloca a la tensión negativa de la fuente principal que va a los LM317;sino fíjate que el sistema de los diodos zener la tension positiva que alimenta al zener esta unida a la masa o 0V de la fuente principal.
Y por favor,no pongas es pregunta "¿para eso tanto lio?"porque da la sensación de que es una forma altanera de dirigirte a las personas que están viendo y tratando de ayudar en la página.
Lo poco que aprendí es que la tension tiene relacion directa,ya que Ohm tiene una formula en la cual la corriente I esta supeditada por el voltaje V y la resistencia R
I = V / R, y si cambias una de las dos las cosas cambian.
Sino fijate que 1A = 1V / 1Ω,asi que cualquier cambio en una de ellas cambia todo.
Creo lo que quieres hacer deberías hacerlo con transistores


----------



## Ramoncin1 (Feb 24, 2013)

The Master dijo:


> Y por favor,no pongas es pregunta "¿para eso tanto lio?"porque da la sensación de que es una forma altanera de dirigirte a las personas que están viendo y tratando de ayudar en la página.


Pues pido disculpas , porque nunca quise dar esa impresión . En realidad fue como pensar en voz alta.  Para mi estas cosas son un lio y me cuesta entenderlas , de ahí la expresión.Voy a editarlo , para evitar futuros malentendidos.

Otra cosa: tambien lo he intentado con transistores, pero sin el resultado esperado. Tengo el problema de que no conozco a nadie que se dedique a la electronica a quien hacer preguntas, solo este foro. Mi nivel es muy básico y aunque he leido mucho , mucho, mucho ; progreso muy lentamente.


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 24, 2013)

Busca algun tutorial que te ayude,hay muchos...


----------



## Ramoncin1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Gracias por la respuesta. Jamas pensé que hacer preguntas sobre un circuito pudiese ofender o herir la sensibilidad de nadie, máxime cuando la pregunta es sobre un circuito publicado por Motorola en un datasheet. Siento mucho que haya sucedido esto, como en internet no puedes poner cara ni gestos de amistad, pues pasan estas cosas. Me gustaría incluso que el moderador de marcha atrás en el tiempo y borre todo este rollo 

Solo tengo curiosidad por saber que función cumplen los elementos del circuito, de ahí las preguntas. No exijo que nadie conteste, faltaría mas , si alguien quiere hacerlo, bien , le estaré muy agradecido y si no, pues bien tambien.


----------



## dmuschietti (Feb 25, 2013)

tinchusbest dijo:


> DMUSCHIETTI,a ver si entendí,el voltímetro digital no te da una lectura fija ya que estas variables que mencionas alteran la lectura del voltímetro;tenemos que ver que hacer para aislar este voltímetro de lo que es alimentado.


 

The Master muchas gracias por tu aporte , has comprendido perfectamente mi problema.

En cuanto pueda pondré en practica tus consejos, creo que por allí pasa la solución.

Los cables de alimentación de la fuente a la pista tienen mas o menos metro y medio , el tema es que a partir de esa alimentación salen alargues de 2 y 3 metros hacia otros sectores de la pista para mantener la tensión en toda la pista. 

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 19, 2017)

Para que puedan simularlo bien creo que el multisim tiene el LM338


----------

